# where is the cd changer



## johnxl1s (Mar 30, 2010)

only have the mk 1 tt Q a few days. 
where is the cd changer?
......and the volume on the "audi"radio/tape player will not turn down low.... is it a dirty switch or is there a menu thing?

john


----------



## dirtyblack225tt (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is in the back passanger side below the window, lift the flap, press the button and hey presto!
Although hope yours is better than mine, which only plays the cd's it feels like and error's frequently if you ask it to skip a disk (cue me at a traffic light trying to squeeze between the front seats and contort my arm around to eject and try again! :lol: ).
Sorry no idea about the volume button.
Enjoy your new TT!  
S


----------



## Saint TT (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi
If it's a coupe then the changer is in the passenger side card trim behind the seat. There is a flap there. The drivers side flap should contain the first aid kit.
As for the volume problem, if it's the stereo with the single knob located in the centre of the fascia then it can prove a costly fix. Do a search on here for volume button problems and you will be flooded with info.
Good luck .
ST


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome.

The volume button is a common fault unfortunately and although I have heard a few people have fixed it by taking it apart, most it would seem opt for a replacement aftermarket unit. I do have a standard stereo in stock but would need to know which one you have.

Charlie


----------



## johnxl1s (Mar 30, 2010)

*mmmm*.. wonder where it is!
dont think its there.. will check later @work
john


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

changer was an option on earlier cars so you may not have one


----------



## johnxl1s (Mar 30, 2010)

*Great! found it as per said..... charlie the player is a audi concert.. knob/switch is in the centre... is it the switch "open" or does a little servisal help
thanks
john*


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, is you have an early mark 1 roadster then the CD changer is behind the passenger seat, there is a small flap with a medical symbol on it, this comes off, behind there at the left side you will see a small box, this pops out and in there goes your CD's, pop them in, insert the box, ensure you push it right in, flap back in, passenger seat back and your good to go.

My CD player is a 5 or 6 CD changer, I forget which of the two sorry.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

its 6

and hes found it


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oops don't know how i missed that comment, my bad.


----------



## digidash (Mar 9, 2010)

for radio volume why not try a car audio repair centre to clean the switch, regards steve


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe its more a failure than a cleaning issue and the cost of repair of the older units massively outweighs its almost valueless existence pricewise


----------



## PapasTT (Sep 11, 2015)

My changer is behind the driver's seat and the first aid kit is behind the passenger seat. But then, I'm in the USA; maybe it's the other way in the UK?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PapasTT said:


> My changer is behind the driver's seat and the first aid kit is behind the passenger seat. But then, I'm in the USA; maybe it's the other way in the UK?


It is


----------

